# Atlantis v2 (0,3ohm) and iStick 40w Temp C - Overheating?



## SlinX (25/8/15)

Hey all 

I have a customer who's setup (as mentioned above) is over heating, when he brought it to me, the temp control was set to max so I lowered it to around 270, however sadly when he brought it to me he brought it with a dead battery and my friggin 30w wouldn't spark the Atlantis, so we couldn't properly troubleshoot it. He reported to me last night that the overheating is now worse though.

However are there any know issues with this setup? Or does anyone know what it could be? I have a feeling the customer is just not used to the heat that a 0.3ohm coil is capable of but he says it is untouchable. 

Please advise and thanks


----------



## SlinX (25/8/15)

One last note, originally it was not in Temp mode, it was in wattage but still over heating badly apparently. I know temp mode and kanthal dont go hand in hand.


----------



## SAVapeGear (25/8/15)

I think the IStick is under powered for the Atlantis V2.

The Atlantis start to shine from 60w with the 0.3ohm coils.Let him try the 0.5ohm coils and see if it is better.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

